
Show HN: Learning Structural Node Embeddings via Diffusion Wavelets (KDD 18) - carlyboy
https://github.com/benedekrozemberczki/GraphWaveMachine
======
carlyboy
Stanford project page:

[http://snap.stanford.edu/graphwave/](http://snap.stanford.edu/graphwave/)

Paper:

[https://arxiv.org/abs/1710.10321](https://arxiv.org/abs/1710.10321)

